# Bald patch on chicken



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

I have 3 chickens all have been very healthy about a year old not due to molt until August. Their whole run and house gets treated with mite stopper solution once a week, was wondering if there was any other reason that she has a bald patch on her breast with scraggy looking feathers around their aswell only noticed this in the last couple of days. Shes also not broody or anything, just looking for some advice from more experienced keepers than me, thank you  p.s other 2 look completly healthy


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

bump :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Get a pic up. It could be any one of a long list. Chances are they've had a bit of a scrap. Nothing to worry about probably.


----------

